
Map of Popular Super Bowl Words Used on Twitter - mqt
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/02/02/sports/20090202_superbowl_twitter.html
======
walesmd
What an awesome way to depict the game. I looked through it a few times, some
of the highlights I noticed:

1\. You could tell exactly when the commercials were playing and sometimes,
which commercial (Hulu) for instance.

2\. After the Cardinals 2nd touchdown, people were more interested in the
commercials than the game.

3\. You can _definitely_ tell when half-time was, the whole country surges
with "Springsteen"

4\. The nation seemed much more "excited" when the Cardinals scored -
virtually the entire country goes red. When Steelers score, those areas that
were red from the start, stayed red.

5\. You can almost sense the excitement at the end of the game, as Cardinals
appears all of a sudden everywhere and then BAM! Steelers.

------
Xichekolas
Doritos and CareerBuilder definitely won for best ads IMHO. The Budweiser ads
were lackluster at best.

I also approved of Hulu's open plans to turn our brains to mush. Oddly
appropriate considering they are backed by Fox and NBC. I still love them
though.

I must say, NYT has had some awesome visualizations lately.

